# Download Accelerator Plus 7.5 Query!!!!



## plsoft (Sep 17, 2005)

recently i installed DAP 7.5. it gave me download speed of approx 50-60 kbps. But after 4-5 days it is giving me only 5-8 kbps. What could be the problem? Nway i have SIFY 64 kbps internet connection.


----------



## plsoft (Sep 17, 2005)

my system config is win xp sp1 2 ghz 512 ram


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 17, 2005)

may be Ur bandwidth set to 5-8 kbps.(5-8 kbps is the normal for 64 KBS).so need not worry.


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 17, 2005)

50-60 kbps in 64 Kbps?? That was just shown by DAP... The actual d/l speed cannot be possible..........


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 17, 2005)

Ya happens with me too. i have 28.8 KB Modem.

Sometimes DAP shows me lolzy speeds.


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 17, 2005)

some time when the line's or server if free mean u may get such a speed for some time i think.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 18, 2005)

plsoft said:
			
		

> recently i installed DAP 7.5. it gave me download speed of approx 50-60 kbps. But after 4-5 days it is giving me only 5-8 kbps. What could be the problem? Nway i have SIFY 64 kbps internet connection.



I know this you would have seen just when the download process started

At that time Dap shows speed according to the data loaded
u know there are four connections to a server while you download

so when the first last conenction is on a  "waiting for reply"

the first three connections are downlaoding the data

so when all the four connections are active then dap sees the data loaded by all connections and shows off the speed 

but after some time the data speed reaches 5-6 KBps which is the original speed

This always happens at starting of dap

Remebr that this is not a BUG

BTW u cannot get more then 6.4  KBps in dap if u have 64 kbps connection

Thanks
Regards...
Expertno.1


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 18, 2005)

DAP was known to contain a adware/spyware. How can you trus that software? Use Free Download Manager instead.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 18, 2005)

> DAP was known to contain a adware/spyware. How can you trus that software? Use Free Download Manager instead.



Hi tuxfan , 

Please dont divert us from the topic
we are not here to choose which one is better 
please explain the question which he asked and nothing more

Anyways
Dap is adware

and plsoft i think everything is clear regarding what dap does
its not a bug but its a dap fault to calculate the speed after some time of download

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 19, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> Hi tuxfan ,
> 
> Please dont divert us from the topic
> we are not here to choose which one is better
> please explain the question which he asked and nothing more



*If you try to discuss the taste of poison, I will first tell you that poison kills and won't dwelve into why it tastes bitter!!* :roll:

Similar is the case here. Forget about the speed of DAP or its other features. If it contains adware/spyware no one should use it in the first place. So I don't find it necessary to discuss why and what about DAP!!


----------



## plsoft (Sep 19, 2005)

thanx guys for helping me out with my query. I really appreciate it.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 19, 2005)

> Similar is the case here. Forget about the speed of DAP or its other features. If it contains adware/spyware no one should use it in the first place. So I don't find it necessary to discuss why and what about DAP!!



Hey tuxy cool be coool
i dont want to create flame
and DAP is adware similar Opera is also adware !

Please be cool man
leave the matter

@plsoft
thanks once again


Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 20, 2005)

I have the same problem. I get 5 to 6 kbps when dap loads a flashy ad. After a ad loads, I suddenly get 16 to 17 kpbs till it prepares to load next ad. This is comman to DAP users. So don't worry. 
Iam using Reliance RConnect


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 20, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> Hey tuxy cool be coool
> i dont want to create flame
> and DAP is adware similar Opera is also adware !



I am cool as cucumber.  Relax. There is no flaming. Just strong opinions 

There is a difference between "Adware" and "Ad-Supported Application". DAP is former, Opera is later.

Adware is malicious, Ad-Supported Application isn't.

DAP is adware or spyware. As long as its not clean. Kick it out. There are cleaner applications available. Go for them


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 20, 2005)

He tuxfan , i would like to show this to you from www.speedbit.com

Is this fake ?

*img390.imageshack.us/img390/2412/untitled8kj.jpg


Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 20, 2005)

May be. Who knows? Why bother? If there is no alternative to DAP, then you can sit and worry whether it has a spyware or not. As long as there are a few alternatives, use them man!! Don't waste time on DAP. If you search, you will also find lots of links for and against DAP. Who's going to go thru them?

Benefit of doubt always goes to the alternative software


----------



## Biplav (Sep 21, 2005)

hi tuxfan:
i think speedbit is a pretty descent ok a name to make such false statement for such a long time without a complaint.(if there were any complain proved then the spyware free tag wont have lasted for more or less a year now);
 i have used 5 download mgrs by now; and still fall back to dap
y?
coz none give me speeds of wat dap does.
so


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree with Biplav



> May be. Who knows? Why bother? If there is no alternative to DAP, then you can sit and worry whether it has a spyware or not. As long as there are a few alternatives, use them man!! Don't waste time on DAP. If you search, you will also find lots of links for and against DAP. Who's going to go thru them?



I am using DAP from the last 4 years and not a single time i had a problem in my pc regarding maliciousness and others

why is this so ?

Leave the matter


Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 21, 2005)

Your last statement says it all expertno.1. Leave the matter 

Once some malicious things are reported and corroborated at a few places, I will feel apprehensive about using that product. I have used DAP and stopped. Now I use Free Download Manager. Its equally good, if not better and it works great. No issues.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Your last statement says it all expertno.1. Leave the matter



I dont want to discuss which one is better and which is worse

I dont want to discuss which is spyware and which is adware

I dont want to discuss some ones' likings and some ones hatred

Thats why I want to leave this matter coz we are diverting from the topic and creating a flame war

The one who likes DAP must use DAP and the one who doesn't likes DAP better not to use DAP

Thats all to say

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 22, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> He tuxfan , i would like to show this to you from www.speedbit.com
> 
> Is this fake ?
> 
> ...



Yes it is fake.................. It may brive anyone to say it is spyware free but truth is the truth.................. It shows ads, it downloads ads and keeps unwanted registry values for ads............ Thus, it not only decreases the internet performance but also effects the overall performance of the computer......................



			
				biplav said:
			
		

> coz none give me speeds of wat dap does.
> so


Maybe, you havent tried out many..... Try Freshdownload manager or Leehget and you'll see lesser (or no) corrupted downloads and a lot better speed............


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 22, 2005)

use dap 7.0.0.3 of which premium version crack is available hence no ads no spies so use dap


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 23, 2005)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> use dap 7.0.0.3 of which premium version crack is available hence no ads no spies so use dap


Thats how we deal with such c@#$................ I love this Idea....


----------

